# Does Size really matter?



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

I wish it didn'tbut I'm pretty sure it does.here's my situation:, I'm using speaker wire that seems pretty thin to me I'm not sure of the gauge but I can just tell by looking at it it's cheap wire.can you guys please help me so I can get the right speaker wire for maximum sound quality. thank you I would appreciate any and all input


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Generally you can go with a 16 AWG speaker wire. Though I think most people would recommend a 14 AWG or even 12 AWG.
Really depends on how long the run and the load.

Check out this link http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm for a bunch of info on speaker wire.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

^^^This.

I mostly use 14 and 12.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

nova said:


> Generally you can go with a 16 AWG speaker wire. Though I think most people would recommend a 14 AWG or even 12 AWG.
> Really depends on how long the run and the load.
> 
> Check out this link http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm for a bunch of info on speaker wire.


That article never addressed frequency traveling through the wiring.

another thing it mentions is keeping the cabling off floor level with hangers or spacers and calling it a myth.

for most with carpet static electricity is real and can cause effects to cabling passing audio frequencies through them.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Talley said:


> That article never addressed frequency traveling through the wiring.
> 
> another thing it mentions is keeping the cabling off floor level with hangers or spacers and calling it a myth.
> 
> for most with carpet static electricity is real and can cause effects to cabling passing audio frequencies through them.


There is no interference that can affect the signal going through a speaker wire and static is not going to do anything unless the coating on the wire is falling off not to mention static buildup is only caused if your moving the wire around on carpet.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> There is no interference that can affect the signal going through a speaker wire and static is not going to do anything unless the coating on the wire is falling off not to mention static buildup is only caused if your moving the wire around on carpet.


correct, the insulation protects the cable but somewhere I remember an article that explained it pertaining to any kind of emi stuff.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Talley said:


> correct, the insulation protects the cable but somewhere I remember an article that explained it pertaining to any kind of emi stuff.


Trust me if that was the case then I would be far more concerned about that huge magnet on the back of the speaker that the 18awg wires pass within inches of causing interference. There is a lot of information you can read all over the Internet that has little to no science to back it up. Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me if that was the case then I would be far more concerned about that huge magnet on the back of the speaker that the 18awg wires pass within inches of causing interference. There is a lot of information you can read all over the Internet that has little to no science to back it up. Don't believe everything you read.


but you still fail to comment on "does size really matter" and my comment was about the article never mentioning frequencies traveling through the speaker cabling. bigger cable supports the bass while thinner cables support the higher frequencies.

mapleshades uses a solid conductor of some unknown AWG size (haven't bought a set to measure) Many cables out there will also have individually solid wires of various size conductors combined to make one stranded cable. The "theory" is that all electricity takes the least path of resistance and the larger diameter cables has higher resistance for the higher frequencies so the higher frequencies will tend to travel the smaller diameter cables while the lower frequencies would thrive on the larger cabling.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Trust me if that was the case then I would be far more concerned about that huge magnet on the back of the speaker that the 18awg wires pass within inches of causing interference. There is a lot of information you can read all over the Internet that has little to no science to back it up. Don't believe everything you read.


and emi is really only for cabling running in parallel at X distances. not sure I'd compare a crossing path of a magnet to something like that and not all carpets have static properties either.


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Do you guys think i would actually be able to hear a difference in sound if i get good speaker wire? 

i'm using some real thin stuff idk the guage but it came with some cheap htib system i got a while ago.

or would i just be wasting my money?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

In that case you would be best off bi amping your speakers and use a 22awg wire for the highs and a 14awg for the lows. But I can tell you I've tried it and could not hear any difference.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, using normal not expensive 14 or 12awg wire will help. You do not need to spend $10a foot on wire. Monoprice oxygen free speaker wire is all you need.


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Idk if your giving me serious advice or making fun of me lol.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My comments are serious. This is all the speaker wire you need.
http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023901&p_id=2747&seq=1&format=2


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

Ok thanks . i understand that... i had no clue what you were talking about with the bi amp stuff


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ignore the bi amp comments. It gains you nothing


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

#1. Good, standard, low cost speaker wire delivers the signals properly, nothing special needs to be paid extra for (i.e. Radio Shack lamp cord is good).
#2. AWG of speaker wire is dependent upon wire length & ohm's. With normal ohm'age (6/8 ohm's), shorter wire=smaller wire (25ft=16AWG), longer wire=larger wire (50ft=14AWG) (lower ohm's (2/4 ohm's) may need larger wire). 

If you follow the sizing table then all the freq., high & low, will be transmitted properly.
AWG is determined by wire length & ohm's. AWG is NOT determined by size/wattage of the amp used.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Talley said:


> but you still fail to comment on "does size really matter" and my comment was about the article never mentioning frequencies traveling through the speaker cabling. bigger cable supports the bass while thinner cables support the higher frequencies.


 I don't believe this to be true. Never seen this before, and I believe if it was true, it would be easily measurable. IE, if the lower frequencies are supported better, you could measure the change in amplitude. ???


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I think next time, maybe the "guys" can do a cable comparison!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

willis7469 said:


> I think next time, maybe the "guys" can do a cable comparison!


Or not :dontknow:


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Or not :dontknow:


 lol. I think it might be a short read


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I fell for the benefits of expensive cabling a couple of years ago: I spent over $1,000 on premium wire. Was there a difference? I couldn't detect any. Some can and that's up to them. For me, room treatments made the single biggest difference in perceived sound quality.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

jayson1234567 said:


> Do you guys think i would actually be able to hear a difference in sound if i get good speaker wire?
> 
> i'm using some real thin stuff idk the guage but it came with some cheap htib system i got a while ago.
> 
> or would i just be wasting my money?


I can't confidently say you'll hear a difference. What I use is this: http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10239&cs_id=1023902&p_id=2791&seq=1&format=2
From what I've researched, I'm confident that something of similar quality will not degrade sound quality. I don't think it's a waste of money at all. Spending $20-$30 for peace of mind seems well worth it it.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally I'm just using Belden 10awg cable. Eventually I want to try some Morrow Audio SP1s and get them cryo'd and see if they make a difference but till then the run of the mill Belden stuff works great.

which Monoprice is just a rebranded belden simple as that.

Belden Brilliance would be the better of the cables.


----------



## jayson1234567 (Mar 10, 2015)

I appreciate everyones input on my question, I don't know much about Stereo systems but to me it seems logical that a better speaker wire would in some way or another would improve the system as a whole whether it's to bring more power to the speakers and possibly sound a little better or maybe it helps the amp work a litlle better. I don't know, i'm looking at my speaker wire now and i'm trying to read the guage but the letters are so small i need a magnifying glass i can't tell, but i know they came off an old cheap Htib system. 

I'd be a little upset if i spent $1000 on wire and cables and didn't notice any improvement, but if you can afford to spend that much on wire then i'm sure it didn't hurt your wallet. i hope not anyway. I have be careful and spend my money wisely because if i'm ever in a jam i don't have anyone to turn to for help so no money gets spent unless it's important.

BUt I can spare $30 for some better speaker wire, like you said for the peace of mind, maybe i'm throwing the money away idk but for soem reason my brain is telling me that my wires are not good enough and i need a better grade, bigger guage or whatever .


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

14ga. speaker wire @ 30¢/ft. from your local hardware store will work just as well as the "audiophile" stuff at $100/ft.

If you're not comfortable buying from your local hardware store, shop Monoprice or BlueJeansCable. You don't need to spend more.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

^^^^^
+1 for eljay.

In post #23 Natescriven has a link to Monoprice wire. That is good standard wire. If your current wire looks like stuff from a cheap HTIB, which is usually much flimsier than what the Monoprice wire looks like, I would buy new stuff.


----------



## dgmartin (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Jayson. Like any system, you need to address the weakest link first. We would need to know more about your setup to give you proper advice. Knowing what type of speakers you are using and the cable length you need from the receiver to the front speakers would help. The Belden 10AWG probably is as good as I gets at about 1$/ft but it might not be justified depending on your setup. Let us know.


----------

